

Ask HN - I'm in legal training, how can I help the startup community? - bapbap

I've got one year left until I obtain a law degree, then have a good few years of training and so on. My knowledge will be mostly UK based but I'm hoping to gain more knowledge of the US side of things.<p>Could my knowledge and eventually experience, be of benefit to the startup community and if so, how? Maybe a blog on law issues, an ask me questions blog, accessible rates for startups, maybe something else I haven't thought of?<p>The only snag is anything I publish (if I'm writing a blog) comes with the disclaimer that it shouldn't be taken as legal advice, which nearly defeats the purpose. Maybe I won't be of any use at all?! Maybe anything would be too boring for anyone not interested in law?
======
ScottWhigham
I think that the number one legal issue that new startups/founders run into is
partnership issues - how to structure your company, what's in the Buy/Sell,
how to dissolve, how to create cliffs, how vesting works. These are issues all
small startups face and they are generic enough to draw a big audience. Best
of luck!

------
pelle
I have all kinds of ideas for you. Why not drop me a line at pelle at the name
of my blog which you can find in my profile.

------
alnayyir
I can fairly easily think of how you can help.

The source and veracity of my legal knowledge is nebulous and not something
I'll discuss here, but, I can help with the US side of things.

With regards to that, a procedural challenge has been made by the USPTO
(patent office) to software patents. Investigate, pursue, and attempt to
create a test case for it, see if you can reinforce it.

Should help open source, and startups in one shot. Have fun.

